# Bitte um Hilfe "teamspeak 3 overlay " speichert Einstellung nicht :(



## 90210 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem mit 
"teamspeak 3 overlay " 


ich bekomme die Transparenz nicht weg möchte den Hintergrund gerne schwarz haben es klappt auch wird aber nicht gespeichert 

wenn ich das game starte und dann Rechte taste Einstellungen und da ist ein schieber damit kann ich einstellen wie transparent es ist !

und drück auf speichern dann starte ich das game neu und es ist wieder Transparent  

wieso wird das nicht gespeichert wo ist der Fehler ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2012)

Machst du das mit Administratoren Rechten ? (Als Administrator ausführen)


----------



## 90210 (14. Mai 2012)

ja klar mach ich das mit admin rechten ! 

geht aber nicht er speichert es einfach nicht


----------



## 90210 (14. Mai 2012)

ich kann es nicht verschieben.

und jetzt bitte wieder zum Team ! 

So ich hab TS3 installiert und das Problem mit dem Overlay ist das der Hintergrund transparentes nicht gespeichert wird !

Die Farbe schon aber nicht die Deckkraft egal was ich mach er speichert es einfach nicht


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2012)

Thema verschoben. Nächstes Mal bitte gleich das richtige Unterforum ansteuern oder zumindest einen Moderator verständigen.


----------



## 90210 (14. Mai 2012)

helft mir doch mal


----------

